# Photoshop help....



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

All I'm looking for some help / advice if possible. 

Sadly I had to put my Great Dane (Angus) to sleep today having found out that he had a well developed, very aggressive and incurable / treatable cancer. 

I am looking to get a couple of pictures of photoshoped of Angus and my previous English Mastiff (Bailey) to a standard where i can get the pictures professionally printed and framed. The pictures are ones i have taken so are not that great but i don't have any others. Can anyone recommend where i might be able to send them to get someone that knows what they are doing to edit / touch them up so i can then get them printed and framed etc?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear that, never an easy conversation to have.

In terms of the pictures, it depends what you want from the end result - how big do you want the final prints and what kind of print do you want (canvas, poster, standard prints in a frame, etc)? If your photos have a decent megapixel count, you should be able to get them all to a decent standard - a large, not very sharp photo can look much sharper when scaled down a bit 

You might find there are some kind-hearted members on here who will do the photoshopping for you, otherwise have a quick google for a 'photo retoucher' local to you.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Many thanks Magpie. Was a horrendous but ultimately quite easy decision to make as anything other than the course of action we took today would only have seen him in pain and i could not put him in that position.

Thanks for the advice re 'retoucher'....was struggling to even think of what to google to try and find someone to have a look at them. I'm no photographer but they have been take with my Sony A350 DSLR and the lens the camera came with on the 'fine' setting so hopefully they should be decent enough pixel wise. Am only really looking to get them to A4 or perhaps A3 size wise and standard prints into wooden frames.

Thanks again.
Steve


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

TimmoUK said:


> Hi Steve, I'd be happy to have a look for you and see what I can do. I can tweak them on Lightroom (adobes photo editing software) and put them together in Photoshop.


Many thanks Timmo....i'll drop you a PM.

Steve


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry for your loss of a Family friend.
Could I have a try too please....Pm sent
Thanks
Dave


----------



## cubefish (Aug 5, 2015)

I may be able to help, if you'd care to share the photo.

As an alternative, may I suggest you have a look at Picasa from Google? It's free and allows you to make simple edits / apply effects to photos very easily and with superb results. We use it a lot when preparing photos for printing / publication.

For more advanced enhancements we use PhotoShop.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nothing cuts quite a deep 

Just a different thought, if you have pictures of them have you considered getting a picture painted? We have had 2 pictures done and I have to say I think they are fantastic and IMO better than a picture. Yes it costs a bit but well worth it in the long run.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

A big thank you to everyone that replied and for taking the time to have a look at my pictures...really really appreciated.

Thanks
Steve


----------

